# Resolving Issues, Clearing the Air - And Something Good on the Way!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It is something that we all do from time to time, I am sure... say something you regret later on? Word something wrongly so that your original intention is lost... Its been an interesting 24 hours for me, that's for sure. You may query why I am bothering to post this, but following a long and very amicable phonecall it was very nice to clear the air between two parties on the forum! 

If you read the posts of late, you may be forgiven for thinking that I have a personal vendetta against Dodo Juice, and Dom has an axe to grind with me... something which on both sides is simply not the case, and it was very nice to discuss these things at length with Dom by phone to hear both sides of the story with no forum politics along the way... just two old detailers who've always got on in person having a proper chat about issues as we saw them and the best ways of resolving them. Burrying the hatchet, so to speak, in a more water-under-the-bridge kind of a way :thumb:

Good in fact, as many will know that both Dom and myself do like to engage in pretty frank discussions about detailing - we're not trying to score points over each other, it is a discussion but more and more lately it seems that these discussions are generating "camps" in the forum - sides to support. At the end of the day, there are no sides, not as we perceive them anyway! Just two people from different angles of detailing having a discussion... to that end, look out for a post coming along soon - a Dave KG vs. Dodo Juice! No, not a playground fight, but a frank discussion about some key topics to give food for thought for all... a discussion where politics wont be involved! I'm looking forward to creating the thread 

Hopefully, closure to recent events can be brought, and we can get back to enjoying the hobby that we've been enjoying for years :thumb:


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Hopefully, closure to recent events can be brought, and we can get back to enjoying the hobby that we've been enjoying for years :thumb:


seriously, good on you guys for sorting it out, most people just let things get out of hand!


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm a lurker here, and have read the previous posts (decided not to comment), but would just like to say it's good to see two adults actually behaving like adults and talking things out in person (or over the phone as this case is).

Good on you guys!
Look forward to the upcoming post.


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

BT would love to hear about this... 

It's good to talk :thumb:


Awaiting monumental thread


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

something good on the way?

"Dave Juice"?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

MuZiZZle said:


> something good on the way?
> 
> "Dave Juice"?


Errr.... that's reserved for a special woman in my life


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Well thank F88K for that....

glad to hear...for both parties concerned...

:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Okay then. Well, if you'll forgive me, I'll just take this opportunity to say that a decision was taken by the admin team to remove a few threads from the past couple of days, not to protect one side or the other - we don't run the site like that, but because we need to take into the account the negative way it might reflect on the site as a whole and because, as Dave's said, sometimes things are posted in the heat of the moment that upon later reflection are regrettable. So they were removed having taken all factors into account. I hope everyone will understand the reasons why we've done this.

I'm glad to hear the air's been cleared


----------



## wayne_w (Jan 25, 2007)

A new wax that you both get to conceive..:doublesho
And then fight it out on here...
Good to see all things have been resolved :thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Why is it that I now have a mental image of groundskeeper willy fighting big bird on a podium with pugle sticks? :lol:


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Glad to see things were sorted amicably between both parties. some of the posts on previous threads were not nice to read. can't wait for this epic thread


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I read it while 1.20am then fell asleep had to be up at 5 for work did things turn nasty then after that.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Viper....:thumb:

I had also felt that the posts could do with been removed simply for the ill light that may have befallen the site.

All water under the bridge, and things can never be conveyed properly by text.

Looking forward to the Veteran's Post's....:wave:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Good news guys. I feel the air clearer already!

Happy DW!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Viper, Nail on head :thumb:

A suggestion, DW inflatable sumo costumes in a big inflatable ring......



errrrr ok then 

:O(

Back on topic - It's because we are all so passionate - well done guys for standing back in the light of day, look forward to the discussion. :thumb:


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Great to see this being resolved. All to often the written word can be written in one manner and read by someone else quite differently.

DaveKG - thanks for some amazing information/knowledge by way of guides etc.:thumb:

Dodo Juice - thanks for some amazing products!!:thumb:

Adam


----------



## mbrad_26 (Apr 19, 2011)

WoW....what a nice turnaround.

After I've managed to read some of the things that were written on the deleted threads... I was under the impresion that *The Apocalypse* is about to be unleashed:doublesho. Some strong stuff has been said ...but what a turnaround!!! Forgive and forget, live and let live, learn by your mistakes... that is a real *tutorial* about how things should be handled.

Glad that we are back on track. You are now stronger...we are stronger as a community.

Proud to be a member of DW

Thank you guys:thumb:


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

Good on you both.
I had an "arch-enemy" once on a racing forum. We fought for 2 years until one day i flew out to america where he lives to watch a race. We met up and shared several beers. We ended up very close friends even though we still disagree on the finer points of racing lol.

Too many people hide behind internet personas and imo there the ones that lose out. It's hard to judge humour or intent when posting on forums but once you speak or meet in person Cyber friendship can turn into real friendships if you just drop your guard and let it.

Look forward to the up-coming thread.


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Well done Dom & Dave...group hugs all round.except for Viper cos he scares the crap out of me lol...(joking) sometimes it is VERY hard for folk to point their point across adequately and can, and often does, become very personal.........there has been too much of that on here of late and it can be very demoralising for EVERYONE involved........people often take sides which, once the initial debate has been sorted, can cause a little awkwardness amongst people..........I`ve learnt never to take sides (Libran) and ALWAYS attempt to see both sides of the debate.....anyways....glad to see it`s all water under the bridge so to speak (Art Garfunkel,oh no thats Over troubled water)...so now Dave is sharing his Apro with Dom.......a new sealant to seal the friendship.........not Dave juice cos what you said Dave was bloody disgusting lol.......DD`s seal of eternal shine...............good luck guys......much love:thumb:


----------



## umi000 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm new to detailing, and have been lurking on this forum for a few months, doing a lot of reading. In that time, I've learned a fair bit from the posts of both Dave KG and Dom - I've found them informative and useful; so it was a bit disconcerting to read some of the posts from the deleted threads. It's good to know that things have been resolved amicably :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

I invited Dave to give me a call and he was gracious enough to accept, so we sorted out the issues of the day. Needless to say, anything posted against the KG was aimed squarely at 'The Myth' and not 'The Man'... they have become separate entities IMO.

We had a full, frank and (above all) friendly conversation where we realised that it is more a case of people perceiving we are at loggerheads and stirring that up, rather than that being the case. A chat cleared the air and I believe Dave will be even more of an asset to DW from now on, whether he ever likes or recommends our products or not. I have a lot of time for him and there are few I'd rather have a product reviewed by. Even when we disagree, we both tend to get something out of it.

As Dave said, we'll work on some kind of interesting exchange of views in a Nixon vs Frost format, and that'll make for a great thread. We like to be challenged, rather than run into the ground for no good reason, and Dave is intelligent and reasonable enough to have a great debate or discussion with. Not an argument, despite what the popcorn poppers think


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm popcorn..glad to hear all sorted Dom:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i have no idea whats going on  :lol:

arguments? where? when? :lol:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

+1
We missed it


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Not so much "arguement" just a rather heated debate.the thread has been removed by our mate Viper (who is scarey lol)


----------



## andy-d (Sep 30, 2009)

erm , ok so,, "stuff n things n stuff" went on, but you two aint liable to be snow foam lances @ 12 paces,sorted. 

mind you,, if it transpires that you both have 1/2 of the same car to demo to the other the differances in ideaology,, all i can say is "pix plz" of the resulting car. would be 1 Heck of a Detail on each side of said car.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Mr Viper,

Time to break out the group hug smiley methinks! 

Good work guys, I'm glad you two talked it through. DW will benefit from both your input I'm sure.


----------



## xanimalx (May 13, 2011)

Wow!

This forum actually had a detailed rift. Thats one thing i love about this forum...every one gets on.

Glad to hear that this rift is as dead as a Dodo:tumbleweed:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Veedub18 said:


> Mr Viper,
> 
> Time to break out the group hug smiley methinks!


Oh, go on then :lol:











 Oh, there's always one got to spoil it isn't there? :lol: :lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey where`s my recognition in all this.I constantly asked about a group hug and what did i get....nil.nada..nuffin.........I am deeply saddened and wounded MrViper :lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Hey where`s my recognition in all this.I constantly asked about a group hug and what did i get....nil.nada..nuffin.........I am deeply saddened and wounded MrViper :lol:


You can have your very own special hug from me  :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Hey where`s my recognition in all this.I constantly asked about a group hug and what did i get....nil.nada..nuffin.........I am deeply saddened and wounded MrViper :lol:


Oh come 'ere ya big lump 

:lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

:lol: Gee thanks you 2 you`ve made my day lol...on a serious note I`m so glad we`ve all gone back to being DW family again.take care Dave and Viper:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

This forum has got much more touchy-feely since I last visited... .... :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DagenhamGeoff (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah but in a good way.right?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

DagenhamGeoff said:


> Yeah but in a good way.right?:lol::lol::lol:


Yeah no tongues!!!! :doublesho:doublesho

Glad this has been resolved, good on ya guys for dealing with it in the best way (Can i have my boxing gloves back now). Much respect to you both, the forum is richer for it :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

MuZiZZle said:


> seriously, good on you guys for sorting it out, *most people just let things get out of hand!*


Yip the keyboard warriors out in force :lol:


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice to see peace and love back on DW :thumb: I was starting to think I'd logged on to the wrong forum for a while Thursday night 

I really don't understand the negativity towards Dodo that seems to crop up now and again (The thread yesterday was a prime example). I for one am happy to see a small British company making a success of something through hard work, knowledge, and, producing, what is in my opinion, a great range of products at a fair price. Yes I do own quite a few of their products, but I also own a lot of others in a wide price range, from a range of companies, so I can compare products on a like for like basis, and I can honestly say I couldn't fault any of the Dodo products I have. SN Hybrid, I have to say is fantastic, and performs better than products costing double.
I for one wish PJ and Dom (and their staff) all the success they deserve, they seem genuinely nice guys always willing to help, offer advice, and take things on board and improve things if something isn't quite right...while at the same time, doing it with a sense of humour.

Just my humble opinion guys..some will agree, some wont, thats life, but lets all try and play nice, this is a great forum, lets keep it that way..please


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

*Does this mean we're not getting Dave KG in the U.S. now?  Drat! Foiled again. *

Glad to see it all worked out. :driver:​


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

Kevin Brown said:


> *Does this mean we're not getting Dave KG in the U.S. now?  Drat! Foiled again. *
> 
> Glad to see it all worked out. :driver:​


:lol: although you guys have the legend that is the junkman


----------



## Snapples (May 28, 2010)

+1 for Junkman. legend


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Jebus! I was on DW all night everynight apart from thursday, and I miss it lol, I'm glad whatever "it" was is sorted now though, from imo 2 of the biggest informational posters on DW. Dave a detailer with his own personaly view, and DJ for a 100% honest approach to their products.

Looking forward to the next thread though, when will it be? Just so I can pencil it in my diary? lol


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Kevin Brown said:


> *Does this mean we're not getting Dave KG in the U.S. now?  Drat! Foiled again. *
> 
> Glad to see it all worked out. :driver:​


Ah, you never know... I may be over for a long holiday in the not too distant future... You can do teaching exchanges and I fancy teaching in an American high school for a year


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Dave, your opinions are valuable because of your independence. Calls to Dom, or beers with Dom, or whatever other way you choose to make things up with Dom, may threaten that independence. 

I hope this whole business does not discourage people from scrutinising products and comparing them to their peers. An influential poster's responsibility is to look after enthousiasts not to get cuddly with manufacturers. 

For this reason, I think you should reaffirm your committment to independent testing of products and commit to maybe easing off Dodo reviews for a sufficient period of time to allow things to cool down and settle properly. I fear some sort of overcompensation.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

VZSS250 said:


> Dave, your opinions are valuable because of your independence. Calls to Dom, or beers with Dom, or whatever other way you choose to make things up with Dom, may threaten that independence.
> 
> I hope this whole business does not discourage people from scrutinising products and comparing them to their peers. An influential poster's responsibility is to look after enthousiasts not to get cuddly with manufacturers.
> 
> For this reason, I think you should reaffirm your committment to independent testing of products and commit to maybe easing off Dodo reviews for a sufficient period of time to allow things to cool down and settle properly. I fear some sort of overcompensation.


I don't think you have anything to worry about re: my discussion with a manufacturer... since stopping detailing as a business, I have no commercial interests in detailing any longer, however I still like to discuss products with a variety of people involved in the industry, and with regards to Dom at Dodo it is a case of having another ear to listen to my ramblings and discussion more than getting onboard with a manufacturer to promote their products. My reviews will always be based on my experience only, if I rate a product regardless of manufacturer I will say, and if I don't rate it then I will also say... Being in touch with manufacturers and those involved in products (emphasise the plural here) is helpful when I am trying things or thinking about ideas with products as it gives me people to bounce ideas off of - I don't get the best from a product first time round, it is nice to try it and discuss application technique for example so I can ensure any product is getting a fair run out


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

A review to me is a way of seeing something in action and someone's opinion on it, they don't really sway me either way. 

Best way is to try it for yourself and come up with your own views.

I personally rate Dodo Juice :thumb:

Respect to the owner taking the time to come on the forum and contribute.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

keep up the good unbiased reviews coming Dave KG , there always a good read and knowing that there is not any personal gain involved is an added bonus in which i`m sure many others will agree :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

dwmc said:


> keep up the good unbiased reviews coming Dave KG , there always a good read and knowing that there is not any personal gain involved is an added bonus in which i`m sure many others will agree :thumb:


I'll be heading back to my roots for detailing now - back to the happy ammeture I used to be, tinkering in my back garden  School teaching is my life now, but detailing will be back to being my main hobby so look out for daft we tests in the future


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Amazing just amazing. What a difference to talk to someone instead of taking it to the forum for everyone to get involved.

I met Dom at the Autosport show this year and he is just as knowledgeable as i though he was going to be, what a sound bloke.

As for you Dave you stay 25 mins from my house but have never had the pleasure to meet you or your friend Calidonia.........

Its amazing when you talk to people you find out their true intentions in detailing and business. If only there was a detailing meet for the pro's to talk about various issues and where the detailing scene is going. I think it is very important to keep the love and passion in this scene as this is what brought us all together in creating our own perception of what a detailed car looks like. Everyone is different and has different ideas and i love to see what everyone looks for when it comes to detailing.

Unless the pro's stick together at some stage people will go different directions and will brake up this inspirational forum community. If we were all to communicate more then there would be a more unified feeling and structure throughout. People will always take and enjoy different methods and finishes from Detailing but without the likes of Dave and Dom there would be no major players with a name starting with D so we should be thankful the D name is filled with extreme knowledge

My belief as its always been is talking the truth about products and their uses and I only ever use the products that work in my eyes.

Good on you guys and maybe one day you and me may meet Dave as Forums can create some strange impressions of what people are like and as you would find out.

As for you Dom you are my God and I have a DODO tatoo on my arm to show the love I must not forget PJ for having the loudest voice i have ever heard:doublesho

Paul.


----------

